
How the Holder Report applies to your startup - gkop
https://medium.com/@lackera/how-the-holder-report-applies-to-your-startup-8beddaf5477
======
natbat
This is a really insightful translation of the Uber Holden report to help
ensure diversity in team's of any size.

